# Honda GCV160 OHC



## shaneo11 (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi I am new but my Honda lawnmower has a problem. I left my fuel line on last fall and I started my lawnmower for about 20 seconds then it died. I started it again and it ran for about 2 seconds then died. I can't get it to start now. I drained the fuel out through the carb and put new gas in it but it won't start.
Do I need to take out the main jet and clean it? What tool is needed to take out the jet?

thanks
shane


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Most likely the carburetor needs to be cleaned out. A 10mm socket will get all the carburetor mounting bolts off so the carburetor can be removed as well as the float bowl on the carb. A screw driver is all that is needed to remove the main jet and nozzle.


----------



## shaneo11 (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. air filter off and the float bowl off last night but I couldn't get the carb turned enough to see what kind of tool I needed to take out the main jet. I guess I can try to get a screwdriver in their tonight. That is unless someone knows a better way of getting the linkage from the throttle to the carb off so I could completely take the carb off.....I couldn't take it off due to the linkage connections.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Once you take the carburetor mtg bolts out, then all you have to do is rotate the carburetor about 90 degrees clockwise to disengage the z bends on the end of the throttle and choke rods, also unhook the tension spring from the throttle.
You won't be able to remove the jet or nozzle with the carburetor on the engine (unless you take the engine off the mower deck and flip it over)


----------



## shaneo11 (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks, After reading your last response I feel pretty stupid....it's so simple!


----------

